# Win a New Never Summer Insta/Gator + Flux TM Bindings



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Saweeet! Pic from last week with my Prior and wife's Dupraz. Not shown, my wife's NS Onyx and her [email protected] NS Aura. I think I need a nice NS board myself!


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Don't have any NS setup to post, but would love to change that *wink-wink*

This was my setup opening day at 7springs!! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

My set up just before my first session this season.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Here is my kit. I love the torsional control and power of the Flux XF's Transfer baseplate. Flux's Honeyconb ankle staps are insane! They contour the boot perfectly and really lock down the boot for amazing control, without giving me any pressure points for the ultimate comfort. I like to crank my straps down as much as possible so this is huge for keeping my feet comfortable all day long. Flux's F.T.M. Versa toe strap is awesome and never slips while seemlessly wrapping around the entire toe of the boot. This interface with the new 17/18 Chairman with the more aggressive Ripsaw profile and new flex, tailored to the profile, is off the hook. I get so much energy and response with this set up for springing out of one turn and into the next. I can go from toe to heel side without making a carve between the transition. 







[/URL][/IMG]
Such a gnarly set up. This is one mean machine.....







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

The Chairman said:


> Here is my kit.


Ummmmmmm... it's going to be awfully suspicious if you win this drawing! :grin:




The Chairman said:


> I love the torsional control and power of the Flux XF's Transfer baseplate. Flux's Honeyconb ankle staps are insane! They contour the boot perfectly and really lock down the boot for amazing control, without giving me any pressure points for the ultimate comfort.


 I love my Flux honeycomb strap. You are right that it just locks down. It is a little less stretchy than the Burton hammock straps so when you get to the end of the flex it is just plain locked. Bomber.


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 21, 2016)

The Attack Banana last year. Great advertising for Lib.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

My colleague Laura's set up of a 17/18 WPT2 with Flux GS. Thought the ladies on SBF would like to see this.

Laura came to us as an intern after being a longtime instructor at Monarch Mountain. She has a vast knowledge in snowboarding fundamentals and the snowboarding industry in general. She is now with us full time, and is an excellent customer service rep. If you email [email protected] you'll most likely be communicating with her. She also is the Assistant Warranty and Shopatron Manager.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

dammit...me thinks mine broke in half and the binding don't work right :crying:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Well, its not Never Summer or FLUX or a full board setup, but I guess it counts, right?
Here's 3 weeks ago at Killington's summit on a nice fresh snow day where they got 6-8". A little pow day - not a bad birthday gift to myself!

Board - Jones Flagship 169W
Bindings - Union Factory w/ Atlas straps


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Kenai said:


> Ummmmmmm... it's going to be awfully suspicious if you win this drawing! :grin:
> 
> 
> I love my Flux honeycomb strap. You are right that it just locks down. It is a little less stretchy than the Burton hammock straps so when you get to the end of the flex it is just plain locked. Bomber.


Hah. I do want that set up and I don't even have an Insta/Gator yet.... Employees are not eligible for contest prize.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

My OG SnowTrooper and my new FunSlinger, wifes Raven on the right. Currently loving the FS. Even have it set back right now and been enjoying it in pow (i got the wide version, she floats like a beauty).
Loving the new shaper series, can't wait to demo them in the near future.









Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Awesome, well worth logging in for! Pictures included are the families boards and then my oldest boy 13, on his gnu Carbon Credit 153 with ride revolts. All thats missing from the family boards are some from Colorado..... Fingers Crossed... Thanks Chairman!!!


----------



## qc89sc (Nov 19, 2014)

Love the NS , would love to démo one. I own an endeavor live, custom x, k2 fastplant, libtech skunkape.

Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk









Here is the endeavor live with my new est Malavita


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

AmberLamps said:


> My OG SnowTrooper and my new FunSlinger, wifes Raven on the right. Currently loving the FS. Even have it set back right now and been enjoying it in pow (i got the wide version, she floats like a beauty).
> Loving the new shaper series, can't wait to demo them in the near future.
> 
> 
> ...


The wides are the ticket.
Soooo good.


TT


----------



## alvarob17 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi there! I've been on a Never Summer Cobra the last couple of years but was curious about the Ride Warpig shape so rocking this setup this season. I'm sure the Insta/Gator rips and would love to try one. Fingers crossed!


----------



## llamabrew (Nov 26, 2016)

My new favorite setup - NS 25th Anniversary sized at 158 with Burton Genesis X bindings. Combined with my stiff boots it's a Freeriding beast. 

I like it so much I named it The Nothing.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

llamabrew said:


> My new favorite setup - NS 25th Anniversary sized at 158 with Burton Genesis X bindings. Combined with my stiff boots it's a Freeriding beast.
> 
> I like it so much I named it The Nothing.


Shoyld have named it "King Nothing"

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## offthewallds (Dec 16, 2016)

New setup (finally!). Really enjoying the West/Atlas combo so far. I'd love an excuse to pack a quiver. >


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

The Chairman said:


> Here is my kit. I love the torsional control and power of the Flux XF's Transfer baseplate. Flux's Honeyconb ankle staps are insane! They contour the boot perfectly and really lock down the boot for amazing control, without giving me any pressure points for the ultimate comfort. I like to crank my straps down as much as possible so this is huge for keeping my feet comfortable all day long. Flux's F.T.M. Versa toe strap is awesome and never slips while seemlessly wrapping around the entire toe of the boot. This interface with the new 17/18 Chairman with the more aggressive Ripsaw profile and new flex, tailored to the profile, is off the hook. I get so much energy and response with this set up for springing out of one turn and into the next. I can go from toe to heel side without making a carve between the transition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, you added Ripsaw to the Chairman? That's sick, and seems like a natural fit. I think I have a 173 in my future. How different are the initiation, exit and hold in terms of feel?

When will they hit stores? Is there any chance of getting my hands on one before this season ends (pre-release, ex-demos, etc.), or will I have to wait until the fall? Thanks.

Cheers.


----------



## Hallzy4Life (Dec 25, 2016)

My first board!!! 

17 Rossignol Jibsaw 

17 Ride LX Bindings 

Too bad my first time out I broke my wrist on the 3rd run of the day :/ oh well shit happens!!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 142666 (Jan 7, 2017)

*insta/hoper*

Here's my old stick. Now retired but still a beauty. Santa Cruz 156xxx


----------



## Powhunter (May 10, 2015)

Here's my ever growing quiver. Couldn't tell ya which one is my favorite, because I love them all!

Edit: Incredibly stoked for that Chairman in Ripsaw camber. Would love some more info on that if you can divulge any further! I see one in my future....


----------



## Balboa (Nov 23, 2015)

Last year in Ischgl Austria on my West with Rome Targa's. 

Within 3 weeks, me and my West will be in the wild white west again. This time in France. And in March Ischgl again  











Love the West, but looking forward to learn from other NS boards.......


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

alvarob17 said:


> Hi there! I've been on a Never Summer Cobra the last couple of years but was curious about the Ride Warpig shape so rocking this setup this season. I'm sure the Insta/Gator rips and would love to try one. Fingers crossed!


How u liking the WP. Very interested in it.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's mine, Darker Series with Union Factories and a Yes 420 with Now Drives plus rock, wife's and another deck I have yet to ride. Would love to add a NS to the quiv.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Gnu Billy Goat 162 with Union T Rice bindings. 








[/URL][/IMG]

It is a really fun board that finds it's home on steep runs and holds it's edge when you want to push it. But, even with the mellow magnitraction, it's not too fun on ice. Then again, who has fun on ice anyways. I have yet to have in in powder that is more than just a few inches, so I'm not too sure how it will do when it dumps. It certainly isn't the easiest board to butter since it is pretty stiff, but it does like to let you pop off natural features when they get in your way.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

mdork said:


> Here's my old stick. Now retired but still a beauty. Santa Cruz 156xxx


Oh that things dumb, who wants a stupid board with three X's in a row.:embarrased1:


TT


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

[/URL]Swift by Shred Monster[/IMG]

NS Swift 152 in her natural pow environment. Burton Lexas.

Absolutely adore this beauty in pow ! The updated ankle strap (which reminds me of the Flux honeycomb) on the Lexas are perfect too. It's like I'm not even riding bindings, my feet are locked into the board. Looks like I'll be getting on Smokey (named in honor of cold smoke !) again this week!! I thought last season was a season to remember but this one....is unforgettable !


----------



## Searchin4thapow (Nov 26, 2011)

Here's my SL at Panarama with Shakka's and my wife's Lotus with Burton's. Takes a lot of lower body strength to stand sideways like that.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

The Chairman said:


> Here is my kit. I love the torsional control and power of the Flux XF's Transfer baseplate. Flux's Honeyconb ankle staps are insane! They contour the boot perfectly and really lock down the boot for amazing control, without giving me any pressure points for the ultimate comfort. I like to crank my straps down as much as possible so this is huge for keeping my feet comfortable all day long. Flux's F.T.M. Versa toe strap is awesome and never slips while seemlessly wrapping around the entire toe of the boot. This interface with the new 17/18 Chairman with the more aggressive Ripsaw profile and new flex, tailored to the profile, is off the hook. I get so much energy and response with this set up for springing out of one turn and into the next. I can go from toe to heel side without making a carve between the transition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have that thing set up on the reference inserts?

Or do you have it set back?
I don't remember the nose being so long & the tail being so short?

I only did a couple runs on mine though before I sold it.

Probably still would have it, had I found a wide model.


TT


----------



## 142666 (Jan 7, 2017)

timmytard said:


> Oh that things dumb, who wants a stupid board with three X's in a row.:embarrased1:
> 
> 
> TT


Funny because this board was selected for display in the permanent collection at the New York Museum of Modern Art. Good news is there are lots of different styles and graphics so humans can select the aesthetic that appeals to them. I happen to love this one.

Here's the MOMA reference: 

DNR Sportsystem
Shaw Kaake. American, b. 1962
"H-Type 156 XXX" Santa Cruz Snowboard. 1994 (1993)
Poplar, fiberglass, stainless-steel threaded insert, ABS, UHMW (ultra-high-molecular weight) high-density polyethylene, hardened carbon-steel edges, rubber, and ABS-polyurethane-blend transparent top surface with lacquer backprinted silk screening and heat-cured epoxy resin
Manufactured by Authier Ski, Switzerland
Lent by Santa Cruz Snowboards (NHS, Inc.), Santa Cruz


----------



## Dan Harrison (Jan 7, 2017)

*Wow!! NS ripps*

Been drooling over NS and seen the insta / gator at Clark's snowboard shop. Looks like a winner. My current and only board is a Flow Merc with Millennium three bindings. Could definitely use a up grade. Hint Hint!


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

My 17 type 2 with Ride EX to match cause dudes can match too. Next to my old Burton custom with Drakes from like 2002. Still going strong because drakes were tanks. The burton and drakes are being gifted to my little brother because he always rents.....I would hate for the type 2 to get all lonely......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

My set up is a Rossignol One Magtek 156 cm, with Burton Mission bindings. 

The insta/gator looks like it would be an awesome board. I'm also really liking the graphics on those bindings. Overall, looks like an awesome setup and would be an amazing start to my eventual quiver! :smile:


----------



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

2011 Gnu Riders Choice 157.5 w/ Cartels
2016 Evil Insurgent 
Pink Princess Pony special 

Bike has me broke as a joke. Need to win a pow stick!!!!


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

Here is my currently active quiver:

My favorite board and daily driver, the Never Summer Chairman 160 with 2015 Union Charger bindings (with 2014 Union Charger ankle straps which are wider and more comfortable than the 2015).

My groomer day board, the 2015 Amplid UNW8 159 with Burton Diode bindings.

My 2017 K2 Carve Air 154 with old Salomon Caliber bindings. 

I was super interested in the Insta/gator but that NS Chairman with Ripsaw camber profile has me way more interested now. I was really hoping for the Chairman to be updated with ripsaw camber profile. Does or will any shop have it early? I'd love to buy one asap.

EDIT: I tried to get a decent photo of me actually riding the Chairman by holding my cell phone up (since my gopro died) but I couldn't get any better riding photos other than terrible stuff like this:


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

my ripsaw with nx2 hybrids


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow, tons of people with NS boards in this thread.


----------



## BC Snowbeard (Dec 12, 2016)

Here's my shred stick - "What's the best I can get while spending the least on my broke graduate student budget" Edition - 40% off on the board, 50% off on the bindings. Free beats discounts, though, every time! :wink:

GNU Rider's Choice '16 - Aspen Edition
Flux DS '13


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

freshy said:


> Here's mine, Darker Series with Union Factories and a Yes 420 with Now Drives plus rock, wife's and another deck I have yet to ride. Would love to add a NS to the quiv.


You haven't ridden that thing yet.

Wtf haha
I know there's been ample snow.

I've been wanting to try one of those forever.

Tssk tssk. Haha


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

mdork said:


> Funny because


I knew what it was & when it was made.

I've had a couple Tau's, both second year ones.

I was only fuckin' whit chya haha 
I have yet to find that one, haha & I find a LOT of boards.

I actually know where the XX is local to me, for pretty cheap I think?

If it's still there? Craigslist.

If I had yours, I would grab it.
But don't so you should take it.


TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

CO summertime chillin


----------



## seanatsb (Jan 9, 2017)

A cropped pic of myself with my NS 2016 Cobra with older Flow NS2 hybrids at Lake Louise Resort, Cananda. Good luck all!


----------



## marv (May 6, 2016)

Snowboarder's wife: "Honey, we do still have the money saved for summer holiday this year, don't we?

Snowboarder (sweating about what's hidden in the garage):"YES"










Yes Optimistic 17 154 / Flux XF 17 M
Yes The Greats 17 156 / Union Atlas 16 M

Have all of us the greatest season ever!!!

Sent from my SGP621 using Tapatalk


----------



## jayb (Oct 9, 2008)

My coda and swift my wife's Raven and my son's Evo mini


----------



## buddhafist24 (Dec 31, 2008)

'17 Capita Mercury and Cartels
Wish I'd be able to go West this year ?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

NS stablemates (Ripsaw 156, Twenty-five 158) are back from the slopes for wax and maintenance. Slash Aurora 158 on the slopes until their return. 

With these three I am well covered for most riding conditions, except the deeps. Since selling the Hovy I have not had a dedicated pow stick but may be my luck could change!

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Dan Harrison (Jan 7, 2017)

*Nice*

Was just at the shop again and this insta gator is gorgeous. Looks like a clean ride. Is there anyone out there who has a review on this board? Sure it is sick but hard to drop coin when even the guys in the shop haven't been on it yet. Anyone? My current ride is the flow Merc with m3 bindings hopefully the pic will come through this time.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Dan Harrison said:


> Was just at the shop again and this insta gator is gorgeous. Looks like a clean ride. Is there anyone out there who has a review on this board? Sure it is sick but hard to drop coin when even the guys in the shop haven't been on it yet. Anyone? My current ride is the flow Merc with m3 bindings hopefully the pic will come through this time.


Some did a review on it, just search it in the forums and it should pop up.


----------



## Alex307 (Jan 10, 2017)

I need a new board because my brand new LIB Tech delaminated after 5 days of riding in Hakuba!  

send help


----------



## ThatsNotFennel (Dec 29, 2015)

This is my current kit. The Hel Yes is my fiance's and the Rome Tour is a board I gifted to my buddy. We're not fancy but we have a great time. 

Burton Flight Attendant 162
Burton Genesis EST

I've been eyeing up the Insta/Gator and the Party Platter as my next deck. I will probably end up buying one or the other, but might as well shoot for the moon while I'm deciding!



p.s. You've got to risk it for the biscuit.


----------



## kirbster (Jan 25, 2012)

I would like my kit for this year to be an Insta/Gator and I've always wanted to check out Flux bindings, but never had the chance This is a shot of me with it from the demo day at Breck. With all this snow this week I'm currently getting to take full advantage of my Summit 167


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Prior fissile with now drives.

Second and third pics were taken today while I was eating a sandwich on the hill because it's been my first sunny day in a while and the view was better than in the lodge


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

This pic is from a recent pow day at Mt. Baker. My 2016 Never Summer Swift 157 with 2016 Burton Genesis X and my cousin's 2016 D-Day Deathcard 160 with 2016 Burton Malavita. Both decks are a different take on a deck that floats effortlessly while doubling as a trenchdigger on hardpack, but both are built in the NS CO factory. For what it's worth, the NS is so good, I sold my Jones Hovercraft and Gnu Swallowtail Carver after just a couple days on it. My cousin feels the same way about his D-Day, so he's in the process of selling his Arbor Cosa Nostra and Capita Charlie Slasher as well. I had a chance to check out the Instagator and Maverix in person at The Boardroom Shop up in Van, BC this past weekend...so sick!


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

timmytard said:


> Do you have that thing set up on the reference inserts?
> 
> TT



I use inserts 2 and 4 from center on both bindings TT, on all my boards.









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Alonzo said:


> Dude, you added Ripsaw to the Chairman? That's sick, and seems like a natural fit. I think I have a 173 in my future. How different are the initiation, exit and hold in terms of feel?
> Yes sir. Initiation is a tad quicker and it's a bit more precise and aggressive. Really snaps you out of a turn. Edge hold is improved but we did adjust the flex to align it more to the Ripsaw profile. On the first prototype we used the existing Chairman flex but it was too much and I didn't want to sacrifice too much of the float of the original.
> When will they hit stores? Is there any chance of getting my hands on one before this season ends (pre-release, ex-demos, etc.), or will I have to wait until the fall? Unfortunately, you'll have to wait until the Fall on the 173. We won't make that size until the Summer.
> Thanks for your interest.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who has contributed thus far. It's been fun to look at all your boards/bindings. Keep em coming.

Good luck.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

The Chairman said:


> Alonzo said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, you added Ripsaw to the Chairman? That's sick, and seems like a natural fit. I think I have a 173 in my future. How different are the initiation, exit and hold in terms of feel?
> ...


----------



## jshwon (Jan 25, 2016)

My Proto Type Two with Rome 390 Boss(now rocking Burton Cartels)


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I've a few...










Currently set up like:

* Marhar Lumberjack 152cm with Rome 390 Boss
* Burton Brushie 157cm with Burton Malavita
* IPP Harrow 156cm with Burton Super Mission
* Lib Tech Scotty "Greenest" 157.5 with Drake Reload
* Nitro Pow 154cm (not pictured) with NOW IPO


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

The Chairman said:


> Alonzo said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, you added Ripsaw to the Chairman? That's sick, and seems like a natural fit. I think I have a 173 in my future. How different are the initiation, exit and hold in terms of feel?
> ...


I'm intrigued by that original prototype. The Chairman with the ripsaw camber profile but the original Chairman flex sounds incredibly burly and awesome.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

First day out on the Type 2 back in Sept, railing carves on bullet proof morning ice and then slashing everything in the afternoon slush.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Just got done retrofitting an old Diode est baseplate with Genesis x parts and cantbed 2.0. I named it Diosis lol

Mounted on FA 159


----------



## sureshock (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice to see some XF love on these forums 
Here's my Goldie with her new orange shoes on.

17' Yes PYL
17' Flux XF


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

This was my choice from the NS quiver today.

BTW, no Brothers in Arms editions recently?


----------



## neliconcept (Jan 17, 2016)

Jumping in on this before it closes out!

I have two boards, a 159 Rossi one magtek with cartel bindings and a 159 Burton Branch Manager with Genesis bindings. The branch is in the bag and the Rossi is to the left.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

The Chairman said:


> I use inserts 2 and 4 from center on both bindings TT, on all my boards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, yeah it would make sense.

When it's "your" board built from scratch, that you'd use the reference inserts.

Just looks like the nose is longer than I remember mine being.

Same specs as the one I had?
2 years ago's board?

Almost bought an old Summit yesterday, but it was the camber one.
I've already had the camber one, I wanted it to be the r/c one.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Well I don't usually enter these contests that you have.
I was lucky enough to get to demo some.

But this thing is just a little to awesome & totally perfect for me, not to enter.



This is what I'm gonna ride today.

An old RIDE Rocket Reeves 169


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Alonzo said:


> Cool. Am I right in assuming the SCR and waist width will be the same? Thanks.


You are correct, sir. Same specs, we only modified the flex to the Ripsaw profile.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

My turn 
Libtech TRS 165 
Burton Cartels











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gnukel (Dec 24, 2015)

One of my favorite shred weapons...

NS Type Two
Ride Capo


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

here im my setup; Charlie Slasher 161 with K2 Lien AT/Salomon Hologram ankle strap. My bindings were remove cuz it is the one i used to demo the Insta/Gator and fell for it. If i luckily win this NS setup i will split my CS and ride this baby like i stole it!:grin:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

timmytard said:


> You haven't ridden that thing yet.
> 
> Wtf haha
> I know there's been ample snow.
> ...


No time and no money...Only clocked 1 day in early Dec so far...Tsk Tsk indeed. This week she will see some love tho. Come out and ride Revy, you can ride it anytime.


----------



## cbcollins (Jan 13, 2017)

*my one and only*

I wish I could say this picture was from 10 years ago... But this picture is my current car and set up from a few days ago: Its a Ride yukon from about 03/04 with ride spi bindings. Some how its made it through about 7 seasons (4 at crested butte + 3 in summit) with an estimated 300 days on it! I think this has to be its last season, been saving up for a new one for a while but the money keeps going to things like season passes and gas


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

cbcollins said:


> I wish I could say this picture was from 10 years ago... But this picture is my current car and set up from a few days ago: Its a Ride yukon from about 03/04 with ride spi bindings. Some how its made it through about 7 seasons (4 at crested butte + 3 in summit) with an estimated 300 days on it! I think this has to be its last season, been saving up for a new one for a while but the money keeps going to things like season passes and gas


your outback logo is on upside down


----------



## a_human (Aug 31, 2016)

Same as last draw for the NS 25, if I win this thing I'm gonna give it to my buddy Chevy for his birthday or something. His current setup is this Proto CT from 2013, bindings are Flux something-or-others from well before that.

He loves these things but both have a tonne of days on them and at this point the board's got almost more p-tex repairs than original base and the bindings are made up of at least 6 different models of various Fluxes + duct tape and other hardware store bits. He ran over a stray toe cap on the hill the other day and was like "wow this is way better condition than mine" so just switched it out then and there. He'd be happy to continue upgrading like that forever but I'd love to see his face if I got to hand him an entirely new setup.

Thanks for setting up sweet draws like this!!


----------



## Pekopeko (Dec 28, 2016)

Almost missed this. Guess I'll test out my luck!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

game winning shot? yesterday at snow summit. type 2 with burton cartel restricted with upgraded genesis straps.

gimmie so I can take it to korea/japan and I'll let people ride it! and I'll video it! :x :grin:







lol that came out small..


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

ha ha....dare to be different right! 

So even though most of you guys don't like them....i love race boards. Not to worry, I have a dozen soft boot decks  but why post the same-o same-o?

OnEdge Style 172 straight from Spain with 2016 bomber TD3 bindings from Colorado. I included one of my UPZ R8 boots from Austria with Fintec heels from Colorado in the shot too.


----------



## Ftb90 (Feb 24, 2013)

Not much of a glamor shot, but here it is! The type two was just what I was looking for to progress my riding. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## nazekimi (Jan 17, 2017)

Badly needs a replacement

149 Kemper Board and Flux TTs


----------



## lcrazyaznl (Jan 17, 2017)

No board but been borrowing my friends lib tech skate banana 
153 =) hoping to pick up a never summer soon.


----------



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

I currently own a 146 DC Media Blitz paired up with Flux PR Bindings. I am getting my license soon and being from Ohio i'm wanting to head out west. I've only got a freestyle board and probably need a pow board for the West. Thanks for reading and I hope i win!


----------



## NickinCO (Jan 3, 2013)

Custom 165cm Raptor splitty with Karakorams (now running Burton hitchhikers). My buddy Paul (Colorado Custom Splitboards) did the cut. Inside edge and everything. I've beaten the shit out of this board and it's held up awesome. Would love to split that Insta/Gator


----------



## skunk-007 (Jan 18, 2017)

my never summer evo with burton cartel in action


----------



## wunwhlup (Jan 9, 2017)

Never Summer 157w RIPSAW with Rome 390 Boss bindings.


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

it really is my ns legacy 2013 i guess with my ride capo on it. ( sitting in the car on the way home after couple days of riding)
very good board to progress but feel the need for a change, very hard to buy a board here after reading reviews on the forum, soooo how awesome would be to really win...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm just so stoked on my new Alter Ego, so I'm gonna post it wherever I can justify. Seriously if you havent given this board a solid look, you should. And ride one if you get the chance. So fun. Photo is with the rest of my current quiver.


----------



## MisterNarwhal (Dec 6, 2016)

My first board, a Rossignol Sultan. Still love this thing, but certainly wouldn't mind an upgrade. I remember being so excited to get it that I had it shipped to my office. Opened it and mounted bindings right on the conference room table! Couldn't leave the Superfeet out of the picture. They are the newest (and possibly favorite) part of my whole set-up. No other piece of gear has had a bigger, more noticeable impact on how comfortable I am while riding.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Never Summer Snowtrooper with Rome 390 Boss bindings. This board is my go to daily driver, can take this board everywhere kills it in the trees, natural hits, a little park here and there, steeps, holds an edge like a champ. Insta Gator would be nice in the Pow and to have some fun carving all over the mountain STOKED!! CHEERS!!








[/IMG]


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

My 2010 Burton Joystick 161, named, "My Dude" with Cartel bindings. I've tacked a lot of miles on him, first in Utah, New England, CO, and California. I love My Dude, but, just always wished he were more stable at speeds and on the lovely east coast ice. I do find it lovely.


----------



## mazur (Jan 15, 2016)

The wife's and mine. Jeenyus Rental w/ Ride LX's and a Roxy Silhouette w/ Ride LXH's. 

I've been lurking for some time now. Not much of a poster.


----------



## Nice (Feb 29, 2016)

Here's my 2016 Slash Happy Place with 2013 NOW Ipo Bindings.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

That is a beautiful set up! Here's a couple of mine for this year...


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Today is the day!!!


----------



## Capt Awesome (Jan 20, 2017)

*My Board*

8 years and still going strong! Wouldn't mind an upgrade though.


----------



## alvarob17 (Feb 13, 2009)

That Joystick brings back memories. First time I jumped on it I was like "super fun" deck. But yeah, not so great in icy conditions.


griffin1324 said:


> My 2010 Burton Joystick 161, named, "My Dude" with Cartel bindings. I've tacked a lot of miles on him, first in Utah, New England, CO, and California. I love My Dude, but, just always wished he were more stable at speeds and on the lovely east coast ice. I do find it lovely.


----------



## The Steezus (Jan 10, 2016)

Here's my first board that I bought last year, DC Devun Pro, and the bindings I bought used for it (Union Forces). Loved learning on this set up and am actually in the process of selling it for a new board to work on powder and carving more.


----------



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

sooo who won?


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

coreysloan said:


> I currently own a 146 DC Media Blitz paired up with Flux PR Bindings. I am getting my license soon and being from Ohio i'm wanting to head out west. I've only got a freestyle board and probably need a pow board for the West. Thanks for reading and I hope i win!


Congratulations, coreysloan! We used an online randomizer to pick the winner and your name came up! You are the new, proud owner of a new Never Summer InstaGator and Flux TM John J Bindings. 
Send me a PM with your info and we'll get this shipped out to you! Thank you everyone else for participating. Look for more contests like this to come.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Pretty cool of Never Summer and the Chairman.............


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

Congratulations!! Thanks for the contest, Never Summer!


----------



## Searchin4thapow (Nov 26, 2011)

Congrats. Great contest. Can we have another one????

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ftb90 (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats! Now get out west with that board! 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Congrats #gowestyoungman 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Awesome! Congrats Corey, and nicely done NS!


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Congrats to Corey!..... Stuff like this makes me want to support NeverSummer in the future, thanks Chairman!


----------



## ThatsNotFennel (Dec 29, 2015)

Congrats! So much stoke when a company does this for the community. Now, as others have said, head West with that bad boy. 

Awesome!
ThatsNotFennel


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Searchin4thapow said:


> Congrats. Great contest. Can we have another one????


Whooda thunk I'd get the chance to use this meme again so soon....? :laugh:










:laugh:
Congrats Corey! And "Good Show" Chairman! :grin:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats to you Corey and have a great time with that board, it rips! Thanks for the contest Chairman!


----------



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

Rad! Stoke that young man out!!!


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Winner winner Insta/Gator! Congrats, go out and buy yourself a chicken dinner. 

And thanks to NS for the stoke!


----------



## Nice (Feb 29, 2016)

Congrats coreysloan! Have fun!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Congrats to the winner! That's a sick setup!!


----------



## alvarob17 (Feb 13, 2009)

Howdy David! How do you like your Marhar Lumberjack?



david_z said:


> I've a few...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## qc89sc (Nov 19, 2014)

What an happy ending, congrat to the winner and NS is a great company !


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Dude joins the forum right around the time the contest starts, has 25 posts to his name, bumps the tread asking who won, minutes later he WINS himself, and then he's never heard from again. Hopefully he PM'd the Chairman for his prize, I guess.

LOL


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> Dude joins the forum right around the time the contest starts, has 25 posts to his name, bumps the tread asking who won, minutes later he WINS himself, and then he's never heard from again. Hopefully he PM'd the Chairman for his prize, I guess.
> 
> LOL


He won't have to PM the Chairman... he IS the Chairman's alternate identity.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

ctoma said:


> He won't have to PM the Chairman... he IS the Chairman's alternate identity.



Ha! Funny, but definitely not true so lets not go down this rabbit hole please...


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

sabatoa said:


> Dude joins the forum right around the time the contest starts, has 25 posts to his name, bumps the tread asking who won, minutes later he WINS himself, and then he's never heard from again. Hopefully he PM'd the Chairman for his prize, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL




Haha I don't like to be negative about the good fortune of others, but I thought it kind of odd as well. Oh well though.. we all lived just fine without the super sweet free board set up.....or did we?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Late, always late for these things. Congrats to the winner, if he shows up haha. So pissed I missed this but probably doesn't matter I never win anything anyways :-D


----------



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

ctoma said:


> He won't have to PM the Chairman... he IS the Chairman's alternate identity.



I found out I won 3 days after the the winner was supposed to be announced and sent pm. I couldn't get on site for those three days. Trust me, I'm very excited about this setup. It arrives tomorrow!!

And YES I posted like an hour before announcement but then was off the forum for the next 3 days. Right when I found out I should have posted about it. @sabatoa

Honestly I don't think I deserved to win for only being on the forum for the amount of time I was.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

He lives! Nah congrats bro, we're stoked for you. That's a never summer contest, not a snowboardforum contest. You earned it.


----------



## Shaw X (Sep 15, 2020)

142666 said:


> Funny because this board was selected for display in the permanent collection at the New York Museum of Modern Art. Good news is there are lots of different styles and graphics so humans can select the aesthetic that appeals to them. I happen to love this one.
> 
> Here's the MOMA reference:
> 
> ...


I'm the designer of the Santa Cruz board. that year was the time of evolution in the market when boards got wider. We offered each model in three widths. X, XX, and XXX. Contractually we were required to offer every new technology to Tom Sims first. We also built and co designed Sims boards. He rejected it, but wanted it the next year. At the tradeshows it was the lightest board series of all manufacturers. The line continued more seasons and evolved into the board that Gian Simmen won Olympic gold in three halfpipe. Good times!


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

Ah shoots, I was about to enter to win a free Never Summer board... then I saw the date of the post.


----------

